# Just guess Zooey's dental estimate



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

$2K? Something with four figures, anyway. I hope it's not too crazy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What does she need done? Four years ago when Tangee had all but five teeth pulled and Teaka had about ten pulled, Tangee's was $2,000 and Teaka's $1,500. But Petplan covered it...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

This is assuming it's just a regular dental. You guys are pretty close


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Wow... makes me want to be more diligent in brushing Toby's teeth!!! :brushteeth:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> This is assuming it's just a regular dental. You guys are pretty close



Just cleaning? With bloodwork, isoflurene gas, IV support, probably $800 - $1,000


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my God and I was complaining about 300 for all that


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

$1,320-$1,650! And that's after the $300 pre-op blood work! No way I'm paying that much. I'll take her to my previous vet.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I just read an article about silver diamine fluoride use in humans to stop tooth decay painlessly. It has treatment advantages for pediatric and elderly patients - no drills or Novocain. Wish they could find something like that for dogs!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> I just read an article about silver diamine fluoride use in humans to stop tooth decay painlessly. It has treatment advantages for pediatric and elderly patients - no drills or Novocain. Wish they could find something like that for dogs!


That sounds wonderful!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It's not 100% wonderful as the teeth where there are cavities get discolored. Still, if something could stop a cavity from becoming a tooth loss and painted on your dogs teeth after a cleaning, I would gladly pay for that. With previous dogs, the cleanings were always done along with another procedure so the dental charges didn't seem so jaw dropping, just the total bill!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> $1,320-$1,650! And that's after the $300 pre-op blood work! No way I'm paying that much. I'll take her to my previous vet.



That is without extractions?! Come on, that is worse than Manhattan prices!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> It's not 100% wonderful as the teeth where there are cavities get discolored. Still, if something could stop a cavity from becoming a tooth loss and painted on your dogs teeth after a cleaning, I would gladly pay for that. With previous dogs, the cleanings were always done along with another procedure so the dental charges didn't seem so jaw dropping, just the total bill!



They have something that they put on the teeth after cleaning that prevents plaque formation, but it only lasts a few months.
I don't think dogs get cavities much - it is mostly gum disease or infected and or broken teeth that happens.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> That is without extractions?! Come on, that is worse than Manhattan prices!


I sure thought so!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yikes, there goes the dream sofa!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Yikes, there goes the dream sofa!



:lol:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY!!!!! That IS expensive!!! I used to do dentals when I was a Tech and I just can't understand why they have become so expensive!!! In larger practices it isn't even done by the Doctor..... the Tech does it!. They only do the extractions, which in most simple cases (loose teeth) take a minute or two to remove! A simple teeth cleaning and polishing is a very simple procedure in a young healthy dog! I can see a higher cost if there is surgery involved, but in most cases there is not!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Dental work here, without any extractions, including pre-op bloodwork is in the $400-500 range at my vets. However other vets do charge much more for the exact same work.

Yikes! That's high!

VQ


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

That seems crazy, even for the Bay area. Definitely go to another vet- wow!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow! Are vets less expensive in Chico?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow, that is expensive. That's about what I paid when Noelle and Francis had parvo. But, that was four days in the hospital, with IV fluids, meds, etc. And I had two puppies, so my expenses were double. That's way too expensive for a dental for one dog. Wow.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You guys know I'll pay anything I need to for my babies, but I'm not about to be taken advantage of like that. I'm sure my other vet will do it for much less, and in Chico, yes, the veterinary care should be less, I just don't know any of the vets there yet.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I would certainly call around. There are major differences in vet costs even in one area. Even a big difference in how much one nickel and dimes you to death.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Sadie's dental cleaning will cost us $150 next week, up from $125 last year. But that's a steal compared to what they want to charge you! That's outrageous. I called around to our other local vets, and the highest quote I got was $264-$300!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Come to think about it, Zooeysmom, we had a $1,300 vet bill for my daughter's cat in December 2015. Cyclone had his front leg amputated at the shoulder because he had cancer in his paw. 

This cost included surgery, 4 days in the hospital, pain killers, antibiotics, all rechecks and suture removal. 

Some large vet bills are warranted, because Cyclone is doing great as a tripod cat. But, that was way, way, more veterinary care than a dental cleaning. 

Please update us when you can with how everything turns out.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, I'm glad Cyclone's surgery was successful :love2:

Well, after the vet visit, Zooey seems to be eating better, so we're holding off on the million dollar dental. I'll definitely take her to my old vet when she does need it, though. He charges $450-ish after blood work.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's outrageous Zooeysmom! Holy moly! It's just amazing to me. If everyone took their dogs out of the state if necessary to get a dental or any pre-known procedure for significantly less...and stop giving these greedy busterds all that money, maybe they'd change their tune. It's disgusting. Well...maybe it's just the economy in some places and not the practitioners' fault. But I doubt it is that way to that extent. California really has it's economic issues, doesn't it. 

I've had dentals on both my Chihuahuas...(poodles haven't needed it so far) including pre-blood work and some extractions, it's been two hundred and something...can't remember exactly, but it was under $300. (a couple different vets) The Poodles don't eat kibble like they use to...just raw food (no carbs) and they may not need a dental for a long time, if ever hopefully. I think both Chihuahuas had it done once or twice in north Idaho as well when I use to live there. A little less than here in western Wa, but close in price if I recall right.


----------

